# Good deal on I40 moultrie cameras



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

In case your looking for a new camera you can't go wrong here.
IR, takes great photos and videos with super battery life..oh and its $154!

http://www.walmart.com/Moultrie-Spy-40- ... ip/5933976

Thanks me later! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Buyer beware on the new moultries.

Trust me, I have a bunch of em, and have never had problems (knock on wood), but the new ones are having serious issues with the digital readout, it goes out, and you have no way to see how the camera is set up. It will still take pictures, you just dont know what settings its on.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Buyer beware on the new moultries.
> 
> Trust me, I have a bunch of em, and have never had problems (knock on wood), but the new ones are having serious issues with the digital readout, it goes out, and you have no way to see how the camera is set up. It will still take pictures, you just dont know what settings its on.


x2 it sucks :beer:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

UUMMM ok :roll: 
Are you maybe thinking of the new I45?
And no this isn't the cabelas one either.

We have about 15 I40s between myself and my hunting buddies and we have no issues what so ever. Just thousands of great photos and video clips.
each to his own, just go on cabelas and read the reviews.
Great photo quality
outstanding battery life
reasonably priced
Whats wrong with that?

The only thing I'd like to see is it in a smaller camo case.
What do you guys suggest? I no reconyx is top of the line but theres no way I'm putting a $600 camera on a tree.
And scout guard is having major issues as is cuddeback.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I purchased an I-40 a month ago and like it. While I was shopping price on the I-40 and researching online I learned that the I-40's sold by Walmart are specially made for Walmart by having a "W" stamped inside the battery compartment.

Are they made with lesser quality components? I have no idea, but I decided to spend the extra $46 and get one elsewhere.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im with you goatboy......I have a bunch of Moultries and have yet to have a problem (both I40s and D40s).

Apparently though, the 2009 run stuff has alot of outsourced cheaper parts, mainly the digital readout. If you go to a archery only forum, youll find a thread several pages long with new moultrie problems, LOTS of guys not happy with their customer service either as of late.

I like their cameras, but am thinking of switching next year.

Looking at the Scoutguard 550 and Bushnell Trophy Cam, both having minor issues their first year, hopefully by next year theyll have it figured out. I really like the idea of these "palm sized" cameras.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow mossy great heads up on the W marked brands being sold,never heard that one before but it makes sense. Probably the same ones they are giving Cabelas I'd bet, thats a baaad deal! I guess mine wasn't such great info then!

But here's what I do, I have Scheels match walmarts price. Never knew it at the time but maybe I'm getting a better built I40 then from Scheels! Thats probably why they work so darn good for me!

good luck this fall!
oh by the way there was another giant taken by valley city last week "photo".Heard it was a law officer and it was a spot and stalk hunt, talk about an awesome feat!
Seems like the boys in the eastern part are really putting down some giants this year. I suppose because of the lack of huntig pressure due to standing crops last fall. Its crazy, I've never seen a deer like those being shot in my life! 
Talk about a frame on that VC deer!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

goatboy
I did ask Scheels if they would price match and they were aware of the special order camra's Walmart purchased from Moultrie and said they would not price match. Also added any Moultries that are returned for refund or exchange the 1st thing they do is pop the battery cver and take a peek inside looking for the "W".
So I just bought it at Scheels, figure they have good customer service.....

Is that your buck in the pic? Huge !!!


----------

